
“Office Hours for White Men” and “Office Hours for Everyone Else” - SFLemonade
A former CMO in Boston is hosting free office hours for the public, but in the name of increasing diversity in tech, he&#x27;s limiting the number of office hours that White Men are allowed to take. This is spelled out pretty blatantly in the two buttons on his page, &quot;Office Hours for White Men&quot; and &quot;Office Hours for Everyone Else&quot;: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mikevolpe.com&#x2F;office-hours<p>I get it, we need to increase diversity in tech. That&#x27;s our noble cause right now. But how is this not even remotely seen as blatant discrimination? How is this so widely accepted in our industry that a high profile CMO feels completely justified in doing it? Those buttons so closely resemble the iconic &quot;Colored Water Fountain&quot; images from the MLK days that it&#x27;s almost laughable. Seriously: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.ericharmatz.com&#x2F;wp-content&#x2F;uploads&#x2F;2009&#x2F;04&#x2F;segregated-water-fountains.jpg<p>I think our community needs to have a very real and open discussion about this.
======
notdiverseenuf
I think this is an example of a mutually beneficial filter. To me someone
setting up separate office hours for white men and for everybody else sends a
strong signal: "this is a person you don't want to deal with; avoid!" On the
other hand, it makes them more likely to meet people who endorse the same kind
of thinking, white male or not.

